# ByRequest owner thoughts, researching breeders



## Standard fan (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi all anyone work with or have dogs from ByRequest? 
If yes are you happy with your dog?
Last dogs we had were fantastic from a different breeder but had some health issues which is part of life but wasn’t thrilled how it was handled and wanted to look elsewhere and found ByRequest. Always a bit cautious now but it seems lots of breeders have her “lines” or at least mention her dogs.
Looking for a family member/pet not “hunting” lines or super active.
Thanks for any and all info


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Not directly, but Phoebe has Law And Order By Request a couple times. Starla had Ch. Feel Good Inc. By Request.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would get in line without hesitation. Breeder of the Year is awesome. Good luck getting a puppy👍🏻


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> I would get in line without hesitation. Breeder of the Year is awesome. Good luck getting a puppy👍🏻
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


By Request is Wendy Penny from the Columbus area. Her dogs are beautiful, as mentioned she has been top breeder, one of her students dogs was best stud dog at PCA a few years back. My friend Mark has also used one of her boys a few years ago, the girl he kept from that litter has an excellent temperament.

{moderator note: fixed the html to make the quotes work properly- no changes to text.}


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

That was supposed to say,,,, stud dog,,,, not student dog,,,,, hate auto correct!!! LOL


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

OFA health testing, search "byrequest" dates go back to 1982 but cannot say for certain all these are from her kennel but most likely are. Formatting of names varies but I've seen that happen often enough that there's no concern for legitimacy.

Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

For a family pet, you can do no better than looking at breeders who show, along with some other qualities. 

What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders many of us prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

farleysd said:


> By Request is Wendy Penny from the Columbus area. Her dogs are beautiful, as mentioned she has been top breeder, one of her students dogs was best stud dog at PCA a few years back. My friend Mark has also used one of her boys a few years ago, the girl he kept from that litter has an excellent temperament.


I was hoping you would offer your observations. I'm glad you are able to confirm her dogs are as excellent as reputed.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

cowpony said:


> I was hoping you would offer your observations. I'm glad you are able to confirm her dogs are as excellent as reputed.


Sorry, thoughtI I was. The dogs in have seen from Wendy's line have been beautiful, at shows they are well behaved, when approached by strangers they are friendly, not aggressive or shy. The people I know that have bred to her dogs have all been very pleased with them, both on what they have added to their lines and temperament.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

farleysd said:


> Sorry, thoughtI I was. The dogs in have seen from Wendy's line have been beautiful, at shows they are well behaved, when approached by strangers they are friendly, not aggressive or shy. The people I know that have bred to her dogs have all been very pleased with them, both on what they have added to their lines and temperament.


You did! You did!


----------



## Standard fan (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks everyone, very much appreciated. Big decision adding a family member. 
new to the forum so hopefully posting correctly.


----------



## Standard fan (Jul 27, 2021)

Here is our boy


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! I am so happy for you! You got eye candy for sure. Love him!


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

So beautiful!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Standard fan said:


> Here is our boy


Enjoy your new baby


----------

